# Hottest Video Game Vixen!



## catfreak1991

Who is the hottest female video game character?! :mushy


----------



## Gwynevere




----------



## catfreak1991

Gwynevere said:


>


Isn't there a term for attraction to human corpses? I'd still do her.


----------



## Sindelle

For a zombie elf I guess she is pretty hot.










I had a long term girl crush on Viconia for a while.










^My first femshep was a lesbian who totally had an asari fetish.










Morrigan is lovely.


----------



## Noca

Gwynevere said:


>


Looks like she took the fad diets too far.


----------



## mezzoforte




----------



## chinaski




----------



## jim11




----------



## Fat Man

Bayonetta is so bad ***, her accent is so charming.









Um, I'm sorry but...








...Yup.


----------



## Kiba




----------



## Nefury

Barmaid from Baldur's Gate: Dark Alliance

Ten year old me had some very peculiar feelings when visiting this virtual pub.

edit: Apparently her name is Alyth and is voiced by the same woman who portrays Leah in Diablo 3. Cool.


----------



## BillDauterive




----------



## jim11

Fiona Belli (Haunting Ground, PS2)


----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## Stray Bullet

She sleeps during the day and kills nazis at night.
perfect woman for anyone


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Aya Brea
Samus Aran


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

Someone's just begging to have their *** slapped.


----------



## Stray Bullet

Gwynevere said:


>


I would give a chance to any girl who only wants me for my brain.


----------



## Gwynevere

Stray Bullet said:


> I would give a chance to any girl who only wants me for my brain.


Lol, she actually wants your soul :b


----------



## Stray Bullet

Gwynevere said:


> Lol, she actually wants your soul :b


I don't have a soul or I don't know how to give it.


----------



## jim11

Cerberus said:


> Looks like Jill Valentine:


Yeah, looks like blonde Jill from Resident Evil 5.


----------



## Cronos

Nō from Samurai Warriors










Cortana


----------



## midnightson

Nothing got my pubescent boner going in the arcade like Mai Shiranui


----------



## Jammer25

Love Mass Effect. Miranda is a biznatch, but you can't deny that genetically-engineered booty. There's something about Jack too:


----------



## sebastian1

If you can find video game and anime characters hot you should check out FGB:


----------



## knightofdespair

Celine


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Most of the command and conquer ladies are vixen.


----------



## T Studdly

I gotta agree with a previous post

Jack from Mass Effect all the way. Romanced her all the way.

Also Captain Scarlett and Athena from Borderlands


----------



## Vaust

Hmm, I'm going to go with Jaina Proudmoore.


----------



## Gwynevere

Cerberus said:


>


There's humans in those cubes.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

hébergeur image gratuit


hébergement gratuit d'images


----------



## ByStorm

Such a dirty girl


----------



## jim11

Uhh..more like cute.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Gwynevere said:


>


lol 10/10 would bang


----------



## Resonance




----------



## MuffinMan




----------



## gorbulas

i have to go for Starcrafts Sarah Kerrigan. 

I do admit that I like Samus Aran.


----------



## Slippin Jimmy




----------



## catfreak1991

GOURANGA said:


>


I would **** the **** out of her! :clap


----------



## Dissonance

Scrub-Zero said:


> hébergement gratuit d'images


Stealing Shanoa from me you ******* >_>


----------



## Dissonance

Pain wheel is love


----------



## shortcake

Amazing chest ahead


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

From childhood and teenage years, none other than Samus Aran.










Skyrim also has some interesting specimen. Particularly the second from the right.


----------



## jim11

Found these on steam


----------



## jim11

Cerberus said:


> ^What game are they from?


Tomb Raider game. On sale for $4.99 yesterday.

Pics are fan made.


----------



## Zyriel

By pure aesthetics, too many too list, most lack personalities though lol Top would probably have to be Morrigan from Darkstalkers, nothing beats a succubus 

But in terms of overall character:










Karliah the Nightingale, devotee of Nocturnal from Skyrim xD and of course Nocturnal but Daedra are genderless so I guess she couldn't be a Vixen 











Saskia from Witcher 2! What could be hotter than a dragon in human form  










Cydea, Mistress of Pain - Boss from Diablo 3 xD


----------



## catfreak1991

:spank


----------

